# Kaufberatung 17" Notebook



## xkillerhaix (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Ich möchte mir voraussichtlich nächsten Monat ein neues Notebook anschaffen.
Es soll ein 17" Notebook werden, welches hauptsächlich zum Zocken und für die Uni genutzt wird. Weiterhin würde ich darüber Filme schauen/streamen, ab und an mal ein paar Bilder bearbeiten und die Boxen sollten auch gut sein, was das angeht, bin ich etwas verwöhnt durch meinen Dell XPS 17. 
Das Gewicht spielt kaum eine Rolle und das Akku sollte im office Betrieb möglichst ca. 4 Stunden halten können, ansonsten habe ich meistens eine Steckdose in der Nähe.
Ein mattes Full-HD Display sollte inzwischen ja eigentlich Standard sein.
Eine SSD Festplatte wäre nicht schlecht, aber lässt sich ja auch nachrüsten, 500GB HDD Speicher sollten mir widerum ausreichen.
Ein Betriebssystem brauche ich nicht
Preislich dachte ich an um und bei 1000.
Bei weiteren Fragen, fragt einfach. ^^

Vielen Dank im voraus. 

Mfg
killerhai.


----------



## Trollmops (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich würde gern weitermachen wo der TE aufgehört hat, nämlich bei der Frage nach nem 17" Notebook. ich möchte mir eines für die Uni anschaffen, das aber gleichzeitig ein bisschen den Pc ersetzen soll, wenn ich am we zu Hause bin.

 

Das heißt es wird wohl primär mit internet/office etc bespaßt werden, sollte aber eben am Wochenende auch für Spiele taugen. In meinem Fall wär das WoW. Allerdings keine Raids oder exzessives PvP, ich würde gern lediglich meine Garnission checken können und eventuell Heros machen, nebst Daylies und twinken.

 

Ich hab mir maal ein paar angeschaut und bin gespannt was die Damen und Herren Experten/innen dazu meinen.

 

Erstens

 

Zweitens

 

Drittens

 

Ihr solltet vielleicht noch wissen. dass meine absolute Budgetgrenze bei rund 800&#8364; liegt und das Laptop finanziert werden soll. 

 

Ich hoffe auf eure Kompetenz!

 

MfG


----------

